# grounded guess what they grounded me off of...? :(



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

so yea i lied to my "higher authority"
and yea they grounded me... BUT THEY DIDN'T HAVE TO GO AND GROUND ME OFF OF HORSE FORUM!!!! probably one of the worst groundings ever!!
so this is my last post/thread before 3 STUPID WEEKS of no horse forum :'(
i hope ill make it! and im going to be tempted so much! cuz all the hf emails go to my phone so it'll be a constant reminder... ur not on hf... ur not on hf... ur not on hf... IM NOT GONNA MAKE IT!!!!!!

so yea bye bye hf for 3 weeks!!!


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ohhhhh Your parents know how to get ya  See ya again in three weeks and good luck!


----------

